# This is GREECE: a Tour by Giorgos



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Apparently Santorini isnt very well represented here and is according to one user not as good as a suburban Adelaide Beach.

Santorini has been noted as the most beautiful place on the planet many a times.

*Santorini is for Lovers. *


----------



## Roar/ (Dec 1, 2005)

[Gioяgos] said:


> Apparently Santorini isnt very well represented here and is according to one user not as good as a suburban Adelaide Beach.


Jeez, what dickhead said that! Santorini is beautiful I would love to visit!


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

*LaZ*VegaZ* said:


> Jeez, what dickhead said that! Santorini is beautiful I would love to visit!


LOL!!! Yea I wonder who said that to me over MSN??? :scouserd: 

I present to you all *MYKONOS!*


----------



## Roar/ (Dec 1, 2005)

And I'm sure the person ment it as a joke, to compaire beautiful Santorini to a suburban beach.


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

lol....hmmm....Im sure they were.


----------



## NothingBetterToDo (Sep 11, 2002)

Damn.....Meteora looks beautiful.........its deffinatly on my "to visit" list now


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Its funny actually, Meteora isnt really well known yet its one of the most beautiful places in the world.


----------



## skylinearth (Oct 5, 2005)

Well done Giorgos, that's a great thread!

My addition:

Athens


















Thessaloniki




























Patras



























Halkidiki




















Lefkada













































Santorini




































Fokida


















Corfu (Kerkyra)


















Zakynthos


----------



## crossbowman (Apr 26, 2006)

*@ skylinearth* ...hotlinks are not working :dunno:


----------



## skylinearth (Oct 5, 2005)

crossbowman said:


> *@ skylinearth* ...hotlinks are not working :dunno:


it's ok now.


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

also not working for me....or taking ages to load.


----------



## PotatoGuy (May 10, 2005)

Absolubtly breathtaking, beautiful nation


----------



## F-ian (Oct 29, 2005)

what a Beautiful Country -eek!


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

It would be even more beautiful with the presence of SSC forumers.


----------



## BenL (Apr 24, 2006)

Beautiful pictures Giorgos. I've been to Greece about three times but only to go to the islands; Crete, Corfu and Paxos. This thread really has convinced me to see some of your country's cities. Do you have any pictures showing Athens as a city rather than a collection of landmarks though? I've heard it's really polluted...


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

BenL said:


> Beautiful pictures Giorgos. I've been to Greece about three times but only to go to the islands; Crete, Corfu and Paxos. This thread really has convinced me to see some of your country's cities. Do you have any pictures showing Athens as a city rather than a collection of landmarks though? I've heard it's really polluted...


Yes, Athens was once polluted. 

However like many Euro cities, Athens has been transformed. Athens is truely charming, I absoloutely love Athens with all my heart (and I have no connection to Athens at all, my family is from southern Greece). 

Here are some general city pics by *greecelightning*. These are general pics so nothing you will see here is spectacular, its just a general view from the Athens Streets:


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

as you can see, even in the heat of summer, Athens isnt very polluted anymore. Also, Athens has the cleanest beaches of any European Capital! 

If you need more Athens Pics for convincing, dont hesitate to ask.

- Giorgos.


----------



## GrigorisSokratis (Apr 6, 2005)

Greece is also the most mountainous country in Europe in number of peaks:

So Greece is also....this:

Evritania (Central Greece) 300kms NW of Athens and 400 SW of Thessaloniki









Gamila in Epirus (NW Greece) some 500 kms NW of Athens and 400km W of Thessaloniki


























































































Valiakalda









































































Tzumerka some 500km NW of Athens



























































































Avgo














































(in these places the Bear is the king!! just look at its footsteps)



















Marosa














































Peristeri in Epirus









































































Platamonas (400kms N from Athens 100kms S from Thessaloniki)










Rodopi, a mountain range of 300km long located in Eastern Macedonia and Thrace at NE Greece at a distance from Athens which spans from the 700 kms to the 1000kms and a distance from Thessaloniki which spans around the 200-500 kms

Here you may find centenary if not millenary mystic woods.














































Giona in Central Greece some 250 kms from Athens





































Prespes Lakes in Western Macedonia some 600kms NW from Athens and 200 W of Thessaloniki.























































Gelidona



























































































Pilion in Thessaly, the Mystic lands of the Centaurus located some 350kms N of Athens and 150kms S of Thessaloniki





































Karitena










Vardousia in Central Greece




























Kefallonia










Vouraikos in Peloponessus 220 kms W from Athens 700km SW of Thessaloniki



















THESSALY


















































































The impressive Samaria.









EPIRUS



















Parnassos 200kms NWW from Athens and the closest to the capital of the over 20 ski centers of Greece.
































































Pelion


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Great additions showing a side of Greece that is kept under the covers...yet it is still beautiful!

Great work! kay:


----------



## Bluesence (Apr 29, 2006)

I love greece!
I loved being in Rhodes and Athens. Meteora is amazing


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

I just saw a documentary on Meteora...amazing.
Definetly needs to be shown more in tourism campaigns.


----------



## SnowMan (Dec 2, 2003)

Is this structure a mosque..? It looks like mosque..


----------



## GrigorisSokratis (Apr 6, 2005)

It's the Tzistaraki Mosque in Monastiraki square. 

Under Ottoman occupation times, more precisely in 1759 the Greek voivode Tzistarakis built the mosque which bears his name on the present Monastiraki Square. The workmen dynamited one of the columns of the Temple of Olympian Zeus to obtain high quality lime for the stucco. The Pasha of Chalkis had him banished for this act, even refusing a bribe of 16,000 piastres which the voivode offered him. The people attributed the outbreak of plague that year to the disease being released by the destruction of the column.


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

I thought Athens didnt have a mosque? :?
Is it today a Gallery of some sort?


----------



## GrigorisSokratis (Apr 6, 2005)

It's a historic building of course not in use nowadays, so out of service we could say.


----------



## Cerises (Apr 17, 2005)

And it adds to the whole atmosphere of the area!


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

so no mosques at all in athens?


----------



## Christos7 (Nov 20, 2003)

Not any active ones no, Athens didn't have a Muslim population. But now that many immigrants have come they are planning to build a new one. (this one is to small and not in a good location)


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Lets continue our Beautiful tour of the most gorgeous land in the world shall we:

*Zakynthos:*


























































































































































Why arnt you swimming in these waters right now?!
I certainly will be next July!


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)




----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

God Bless Greece, this land is really the best in the world!!


----------



## Rev (Oct 21, 2005)

Zakinthos









Nisyros

Heres some more.


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Nadini said:


> God Bless Greece, this land is really the best in the world!!


Thank you very much...same can be said about Lebanon. :cheers:


----------



## panamaboy9016 (Mar 29, 2006)

*Greece*

I love Greece soo much! Considering that I'm 1/4 Greek from Kefalonia. SUch an amazing country!


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

I might cover Kefalonia here abit later. :cheers:


----------

